
Ignore Your Feelings (2015) - Tomte
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/09/fuck-feelings/403792/?single_page=true
======
dawnbreez
Hrm. On the one hand, leaving emotional conflict alone and focusing on action
is a quick way to move ahead, but it could lead to shitty relationships. On
the other, you may be able to find much better relationships through other
people who stop worrying about what people think of them.

